# Overclocking.



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey,

So I've never overclocked before, and I'm kind of wanting to overclock both my GPU and CPU. However, I'm wondering a few things first.

1. Is it worth overclocking them - will I see a noticeable performance increase in game?

2. What program should I use to overclock them?

3. How do I know what to overclock them to, that's a safe limit?


My specs are listed under my name, but I'll put them again for ease:

GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6790
CPU: AMD Bulldozer FX-6100 3.2GHz Six-Core Processor
PSU: XFX P1-850S-NLB9 PRO850W Core Edition Power Supply
MOBO: Gigabyte M68MT-S2 rev 3.1
RAM: 8GB DDR3
CASE: Z11 Zalman
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Temperatures currently:

CPU IDLE: 30 degrees Celsius
CPU IN-GAME: 40-50 degrees Celsius.

GPU IDLE: 36 degrees Celsius.
GPU IN-GAME: 40-55 degrees Celsius.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Tip: If overclocking was 'safe' it would already be running at that speed.


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

SpywareDr said:


> Tip: If overclocking was 'safe' it would already be running at that speed.


Well, I'm aware it can creates problems but it's widely known that you can normally overclock it to a "safe" value that is highly unlikely to cause your PC any issues.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The manufacturer has already determined the "safe" speed level. If they felt it was safe to run it any faster, they would mark it as such and sell it for more.

That being said, microscopically, not all items are identical. The more flaws, the higher the probability of failure. The more 'perfect', the better your chances of success. 

Pushing increases heat, and heat destroys.


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for responding however this isn't helping in regards to my questions.

Still pending answers.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The answer to your third question is: There is no one-size-fits-all "safe" limit. If there were, they'd all already be running at that speed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is your CPU or GPU not doing what need/want it to do?
Are you experiencing problems?

1. Is it worth overclocking them - will I see a noticeable performance increase in game?
With a 3.3GHz 6-Core CPU, in benchmarks probably, in real usage, very doubtful.

2. What program should I use to overclock them?
None! OC'ing should always be done manually.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

3. How do I know what to overclock them to, that's a safe limit?
There is no set value as all PC's, regardless in similarities, will respond differently to OC'ing.

OC'ing adds more stress/heat to the system and voids warranties.
That being said, you have good quality components but you will want/need to add an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan before you do apply any OC.


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Is your CPU or GPU not doing what need/want it to do?
> Are you experiencing problems?
> 
> 1. Is it worth overclocking them - will I see a noticeable performance increase in game?
> ...


Thanks for the answers Tyree.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you want to overclock then read the guides at the top of the overclocking forum.

Secondly you *NEVER* use a program to overclock a cpu but there are many for GPU overclocking.


----------

